# Who's Going To MFF?



## Nick (Nov 14, 2009)

I am. And so is Tom XD

But I don't think there was an actual topic asking who all is going.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 14, 2009)

nope there isn't


----------



## Danale (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm going!  Check my FA for gallery and a pic of myself. >

Have fun!


----------



## Kanic (Nov 15, 2009)

I'll be there :3


----------



## Ryche (Nov 15, 2009)

This sheppy will be there


----------



## FireFeathers (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm going on saturday.


----------



## Rikki44 (Nov 15, 2009)

I'll be there Saturday and Sunday!!  I might be wearing Gorilla slippers, and also wearing one of my FA fox shirts (either blue or orange).


----------



## Kanye East (Nov 16, 2009)

Ryche said:


> This sheppy will be there



get off my internet rycher! 

I'll be there, as specified in the sticky!


----------



## Kanic (Nov 16, 2009)

Kanye East said:


> get off my internet rycher!



All our internets belong to you?


----------

